# Chaves Thermal Springs



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Has anybody actually been to the thermal springs in Chaves? If so, can you visit for the day and is it worth visiting? Also are there any others at all in Portugal worth going to?
Kind regards
Lorraine


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes I have, yes you can and not really.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like one to cross off the "to do" list then! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are driving close to it then go, you can do the entire city in less than an hour, but as I said previously, don't go out of your way to visit it.


----------

